# Internet Browser & Wireless Keyboard/Mouse



## herbf (Oct 21, 2002)

Given Tivo S3 and HD have been out for 2 years / 18 months respectively, and provide higher resolutions and additional CPU processing over S2's, we really could use some form of internet browser and accompanying input devices aka keyboard/mouse.

Instead of juggling contractual agreements and worrying about conflicts of interest with current partners by supporting sites like Hulu.com directly, a browser would be the most flexible option to accommodate any internet based website which serves up streaming content. I'm sure we as consumers will continue to be inundated by new media options, and the time and effort spent on incorporating an open source based browser could pay dividends for years to come to TiVo and us as customers.

Also, not sure if TiVo wants to be in the hardware business, but such an enhancement could allow for a revenue stream from a series of wireless input devices.

An internet browser will give TiVo a leg up on the many devices already on the market and others coming to market in the upcoming months. Devices like Vudu, Roku, AppleTV etc have some nice features on their own, but a browser added to TiVo would neutralize any of their benefits.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

This is a great idea. Even cell phones have fairly complete web browsers these days. A Tivo can't be that much less powerful than a cell phone.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

As slow as Tivo's reactions can be, I can't imagine using it for Internet browsing.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I use to think this would be good but seems the TiVo has enough on it's mind and doesn't need anymore confusion.


----------



## herbf (Oct 21, 2002)

Resist, the browser would not be for general internet browsing, but accessing websites which provide streaming. e.g. Hulu, Joost, YouTube, ZillionTV, Miro etc.

I guess there's a possibility that people would want to use it, but more people with broadband service, would have full-blown computers for that.


----------



## ZaslnyKazachek (May 13, 2009)

Oh come on, stop reinventing the weel.


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

I've mentioned this before, but it sure would be nice if we could connect a standard usb keyboard (wireless or otherwise) even if the only thing you could do with it was use it in place of the dreadfully sloooooowwwwwww on-screen text-entry-with-tivo-remote thingamagummy.

If you get kind of complicated with your wish lists, it takes FOREVER to enter them as it stands.

Pleeeeeeeeaaaassseeeee tivo... let us use a usb keyboard!

Anyone remember all the old CD Carousel changers from the 90's that had PC keyboard jacks to make it easier to enter disc information (Sony models, for example)? Yes, you COULD enter it with the frustrating controls on the front of the unit, but the keyboard was so much nicer and took SO much less time. 

It's an old concept. Step up to the plate, Tivo!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

johnny99 said:


> This is a great idea. Even cell phones have fairly complete web browsers these days. A Tivo can't be that much less powerful than a cell phone.


Oh yeah, it can. 'More to the point, the architecture would make this pretty clumsy. The TiVo doesn't use the TV screen the same way a PC uses its monitor. It might be possible to get the TiVo to splash a web page on the TV, but it would definitely be a kludge, and I'm not sure how graphics would work. I don't think it would be able to use plug-ins the same way a browser like Firefox or IE does, and starting a video stream might be a bit tricky. I don't think it could handle most web-based videos, either.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Gavroche said:


> I've mentioned this before, but it sure would be nice if we could connect a standard usb keyboard (wireless or otherwise)


Yeah, maybe.



Gavroche said:


> even if the only thing you could do with it was use it in place of the dreadfully sloooooowwwwwww on-screen text-entry-with-tivo-remote thingamagummy.


Yeah, maybe not.



Gavroche said:


> If you get kind of complicated with your wish lists, it takes FOREVER to enter them as it stands.


You must have a pretty short definition of "forever". Admittedly it is a bit clumsy.



Gavroche said:


> Anyone remember all the old CD Carousel changers from the 90's that had PC keyboard jacks to make it easier to enter disc information (Sony models, for example)?


Yeah, I have a couple of the 400 Disk models. I never used the front panel. I have used the remote.



Gavroche said:


> Yes, you COULD enter it with the frustrating controls on the front of the unit, but the keyboard was so much nicer and took SO much less time.


Well, not THAT much. Yes, I agree its easier than with the remote, but it's still a major pain to have to try and arrange myself and the keyboard so I can see the screen, type, and not yank the keyboard out of the socket. 'Pretty painful, actually. USB support would be OK-ish, but an X.11 style client would be nicer. A recliner is just not a godo place to try typing on a keayboard. Pull up the TiVo menus directly on my PC and do the work there over the network, sitting in an office chair in front of a proper monitor typing on a properly placed keyboard. Now THAT would be sweet!

Maybe best of all for some users, people could be watching the TiVo while someone works on the menus in the other room.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

technical question- seems there are browsers for smartphones that use proxy servers (is that the term?) to take a normal web page and then create something that the cell phone can handle easier. I think opera has a version. Skyfire might also be another.

why couldn't they make an a browser on a server (or even that is part of tivo desktop) that does that sort of "conversion".

Seems tivosearch is going something like that- no? There are all sorts of fancy graphics and frame like things and stuff like that. It all appears to get produced up in the cloud and then rendered in some simple enough for the tivo to handle format. (galleon has a way to let you look at static sites or your pc's desktop as another example)

is that a possibility?

that said- not sure exactly what would be the point of it. Tivo has a deal with youtube. They already have netflix and amazon. Working with blockbuster. Hulu seems to want to keep boxes connected to tv's off their site (they keep stopping boxee- but they do allow moxi????). Tivo could probably just as easily make a deal with the handful of significant streaming providers that are left that they don&#8217;t already have. Getting 97&#37; of the available content easily and with officially supported/stable means is probably wiser from a business point of view then getting 100% of content in an unsupported (always subject to getting broke manner) with a lot more effort.


----------



## herbf (Oct 21, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> ... Pull up the TiVo menus directly on my PC and do the work there over the network, sitting in an office chair in front of a proper monitor typing on a properly placed keyboard. Now THAT would be sweet!
> 
> Maybe best of all for some users, people could be watching the TiVo while someone works on the menus in the other room.


I agree that would be nice.

The browser may not be the best way to handle, but it would be generic, and could become the lowest common denominator. Being the LCD wouldn't mean it would work well for everything coming down the pike, but it should work for more of them.

Right now, Tivo is doing a custom interface / app for each and that takes a lot of time to develop, incorporate and roll-out.


----------



## PaulTerry (Jan 8, 2007)

I just rekindled my love for TiVo tonight, after a long, dark period with Comcast's DVR (yes, I know they're integrating with TiVo, but I got an TiVoHDXL). Tonight I discovered Amazon's and Netflix's Video on Demand services. I went to NetFlix on the web, selected a video, and immediately began watching "French Kiss", a *wonderful* film staring Meg Ryan. Amazon's service is similar, but is a pay-per-rental model (currently), and has more current films. I also spent some time watching YouTube videos. The way in which we watch "TV" is changing rapidly.

I'm not up on TiVo's product directions, maybe someone could chime in.. but I think they're ... I hope, anyways... working on something BIG. And I bet it involves a web browser and a wireless keyboard!

And wouldn't a WII-style remote be f'ing cool! 

The video is streaming over my internet connection, through my wireless network, and onto my 1080p projector.

lrhorer, I assure you my TiVo can handle... and is desperately crying out for ... a web browser and a keyboard!

The new world is going to be made up of content providers, like Netflix, Amazon, Google, etc...  - who have major websites - providing media for set top boxes like our TiVo, XBox, PS, WII, etc, etc.

Gavroche, I couldn't agree more!

herbf, I think its a matter of the business model for content revenue sharing coexisting with a generic web browser. Hopefully, they've got that figured out, because from the consumer standpoint its a no brainer as far as I'm concerned. It should certainly fit someone's business model...say... Apple's?

I do seriously HOPE we're going to get one on TiVo soon. And a wireless keyboard!

... and wouldn't the WII Remote be F'ing AWESOME? !!!!!

Paul Terry


----------

